# Necron rumors



## Fatman (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you heard any?
:victory:


----------



## Ludoldus (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, There have been rumours that in next codex, Crons will become T5 Feel No Pain and lose We'll Be Back. Thats all i know really.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 7, 2008)

I heard something similar, however in the current rules feel no pain is 5-6 on the dice, I came across apperently the beta of 5th edition rules, and feel no pain was changed to 4,5,or 6. Also alot of the rumors ive heard, are matched by the beta, i wonder if its true.


----------



## Raelcun (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes I've heard the same and I hope to god GW isn't that stupid Q.Q


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Fatman said:


> I heard something similar, however in the current rules feel no pain is 5-6 on the dice, I came across apperently the beta of 5th edition rules, and feel no pain was changed to 4,5,or 6. Also alot of the rumors ive heard, are matched by the beta, i wonder if its true.


Actually, the current version of Feel No Pain works on a 4+. You may be confused between the effect in 5th edition and the current one.

As for losing We'll Be Back, the Necrons are supposed to hang onto it - it'll just become FnP instead. It's really not all that different, though it is admittedly less cool.

I've also heard that Warriors (and other Infantry) will become Slow and Purposeful (which makes sense and will make for deadly shooting) and that Gauss weapons will all be Rending (which also makes sense considering that no armor is supposed to offer much protection from their weapons). So much for Terminators giving Necron armies trouble!


----------



## Raelcun (Apr 24, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> So much for Terminators giving Necron armies trouble!


I have on multiple occasions wiped out a terminator squad with just warriors in one occasion 12 warriors took out 5 termies without dropping below half so they still had 7 left when the termies were gone. But among the rumoured changes in 5th edition are changes on how Rending works so it would be hard for gauss weapons to do damage to vehicles if thats true because what I've heard was the following:

3. Rending toned down (rending i.e. auto wound/no armour save on a 6 to wound & reduction in effectiveness against vehicles).

I mean necrons never really had any high strength guns that can take care of vehicles and gauss or scarabs with disruption fields were really the only option to take care of that and if gauss is dropped to rending I shudder to think of land raiders.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 7, 2008)

Rending cuts out armor saves right? SO that would be an upgrade for the gauss because even on the auto wound, they still get saves. Im not familiar with slow and purposeful, what is that? If they do get T5 and still have 4+ WWB type roll, that would be amazing, but then again it might just off set this slow and purposeful ability. Oh well, any one have a date on the necron codex coming out?


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

It looks like 2009 for Nec/SW/DE as of now.. for the rest of this year we supposedly have the Daemons next month, 5th Edition in late June/early July, and SM sometime around August.

Rending 5th Edition is like it is now but for the secound dice roll you only get a D3 rather than D6. This is primarily to tone down the Assualt Cannon (1/3 chance to glance and pen armor 14 rather than 50% chance to penetrate now). Also Sniper Rifles are supposed to be getting Rending.

Part of them supposedly doing away with WBB and turning it into FNP will mean that Necrons will no longer suffer Phase Out which will be a nice plus.

Another thing to watch for will be that the CTan are supposedly recieving the new Eternal Warrior rule which in 5th Edition matters because it stops all Instant Death and they are changing Force Weapons to cause ID rather than their own different rule now (still psychic power/check though).

Another supposed new ability in 5th will be Relentless which basically allows you to count as stationary for shooting/assualting purposes so I would expect certain Necrons to recieve this.

I've heard that they want to give Necrons more HQ options at least as far as the Lord is concerned.. something about 3 different levels of HQ Lords (Silver, Gold, Platinum??).

This is just the rumors I have heard so far and I dont claim any of it to be "the truth" and only what I have heard.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I am looking forward to a new Cron dex simply because I love the models and the fluff but hate the boring rules. Oh and I am picking up nearly 2000pts of the buggers on Saturday for a measly 60 bucks too so that bodes well


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Excellent, mate. I cannot wait to see what you do with them.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 7, 2008)

Ludoldus said:


> Well, There have been rumours that in next codex, Crons will become T5 Feel No Pain and lose We'll Be Back. Thats all i know really.


Where did you hear they are moving to T5? Can anyone back this up?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Fatman said:


> Where did you hear they are moving to T5? Can anyone back this up?


I can, as can many others, I'd imagine. It's a fairly common rumor that's flying around. But since it's a rumor, don't take it too seriously until we get really close to the release date. Rumors become more and more accurate the closer a book is to being released.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

The rumour I heard about this rumour is that it was debunked. Turned out to just be someone's wish list. Necron codex isn't on the radar at all.


----------



## v.rius (Apr 9, 2008)

oh thank god for that, my army wouldve been ruined if the necrons lost the WBB rule and the slow and steady would help out so it is just a huge shame


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Why would your army be lost without the WBB rule Vrius? All rumors that do away with WBB give them FNP instead which is even better as your around in CC to dish some pain back at your opponent. Believe me I played a Cron guy using that rule instead to speed things up (and help him out a bit as he was a newby) and it made things much easier and cleaner.


----------



## Truthiness08 (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone heard about changes to the pariahs? I think they're due for an extreme makeover with Ty Pennington.


----------



## Raelcun (Apr 24, 2008)

Actually Crons are better with WBB rather than FNP think about it, Resurection Orbs unless they change them so that even if they are double strengthed you still get your roll they're useless. Tomb Spyders go from nearly useless to completely useless, Think about Monoliths I doubt that transporting a squad will allow you to reroll your FNP roll. So Monoliths turn from useful fast moving troop squads and letting more get back up to just moving troops which I'll admit isnt so bad but seeing as they're huge Las magnets they dont tend to last that long.

So basically statistically it's better when you first look at it but with losing all the extra peripherals I'll take WBB thanks.

-PS I heard the rumour about FNP but I never heard about a Toughness upgrade that would be a pretty major upgrade putting warriors over space marines in statline


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Monoliths in 5th Ed are going to be, hands down, the hardest tank to kill in the game.


----------



## Raelcun (Apr 24, 2008)

Worse than Holofield Falcons? I find that pretty hard to believe

oh one of my friends who dug up a bunch of rumours on our private forum a while ago said that veil was going to change to SkyLeap which would royally suck I hope he's just wrong on that one.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Monoliths are going to be damn near impossible to kill, yes. It will take an average of 6 railgun hits, 18 lascannon hits or 36 melta/exorcist to kill one. That's if it's not in cover. With anything less than that you may as well not even bother so they will be virtually immune to the firepower of eldar, dark eldar and orks, among others.

On the other hand, with the new vehicle damage tables meaning you can't kill vehicles on a glance, necron anti-tank capability took a really serious nerf. Necrons are going to need heavy destroyers (and possibly monoliths) to kill enemy vehicles and may well find themselves getting charged by dreadnaughts and the like. 

They are going to need more warriors to hold objectives as well, which all adds up to fewer points available to spend on destroyers, immortals, lords and monoliths.

It's quite hard to judge how Necrons will perform in 5th. I think that armies with multiple monoliths and the rest of the points spent on warriors will probably be the most effective. 2-3 monoliths might become the norm in 1500 plus.


----------



## Raelcun (Apr 24, 2008)

Heavy Destroyers... never though I'd see the day where I'd field one.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I think that armies with multiple monoliths and the rest of the points spent on warriors will probably be the most effective.


My mate runs that army at the moment, and is already particularly effective.


----------



## Regan1012 (May 4, 2008)

Lets just hope that the 5th edition does not lead us to thousands of "Only-Warrior-and-Monolith"-Army Lists.
Even now painting al those same-lookin' nec-warriors is not really funny ,but with
a 2000 Pts-List with...lets say 50 Warriors...uke:
hm...I guess I will keep on using my wraiths anyway ^^


----------



## DarkDragon (May 5, 2008)

No phase out rule is awesome for Necrons, but I don't know if I am a fan of losing WBB. FnP though would be good. Does anyone know if Necrons will be getting additional models/choice of things because it's quite lacking compared to other armies. I mean I get why they have a lack of choices, but I wish they did have more.


----------



## Regan1012 (May 4, 2008)

As far as I remember,there will be 3 different HQ choices.Something like normal Lord,more powerful lord and extra extra bad lord ^^ Then the third C'tan of course and a Walker or something like that.I guess there will be new Extinctors,Phantoms etc. but no really new ideas.
I do hope that there will be erratas for necrons within the 5th Edition...don't wanna wait until 2009 to get new Necronrules


----------



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

Well I haven't heard any rumours myself, but I reckon they should at least give the Necrons an additional 2 or more model choices. Maybe an improved Warrior type perhaps? Only time will tell.


----------



## aetherguy881 (Apr 7, 2008)

If my beloved Necrons get nerfed then I feel that I might not play them anymore... FnP doesn't sound as fun. Phasing out is a CORNERSTONE of the army. It forces the player to play smart or lose.

Personally the only thing that I can see to improve the codex is a few (1-2) low ap weapons, and some rewording so some rules are much easier to understand.

Oh, and wraiths are 40 points with rending.


----------



## Sister Theadosia (May 6, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Again, the "rumours" of S+P and FNP have no basis in fact. All reliable sources say there is no info on a new necron book, new rules or new models. It does not appear that anyone at the studio is working on necrons at the moment at all.

That isn't to say that more models wouldn't be nice and there are lots of things about the rules that could use updating, but right now there's nothing. 

I'd be happy to be proved wrong about necron stuff but they persistently don't appear on any release list for the next 12 months or anything that people are hearing from GW.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

im fine with that. ive always wanted to drop 3 monoliths on someoned head but the pts will be a little crazy. also something i read in this thread earlier about more hq choices. i belive that the lvls will be bronze silver gold and platinum. if you look in the apoc rulebook there is somke junk about it there

also has anyone heard rumors of new C'tan? i wish to know if there is cus that would be awesome


----------

